# So Exciting



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I just had to share with you all. I just got back last night from Angels Maltese ( Bonnie Palmer) . I went down with a friend of mine that wanted a small breed dog. Well of course I showed her this site and when I showed her Cosy and Coco she was in love. So she got in contact with Bonnie and low and behold she had babies plus older dogs. We drove down Thursday then went to Bonnies on Friday. Wow I am so in love with with her dogs and Bonnie is such a cool person. I was in maltese heaven. My friend got the cutest little boy his dad is Rapsody, he is not even 2 lbs and is 7 months old. He is such a sweetheart and so well adjusted. It was so hard for me to leave there without buying one myself. But who knows maybe one day. She is going to have some retirees soon. It was just an awesome experience and I learned so much from Bonnie. What a sweet lady. Heres a pic of my friend with her new little baby. I know you all love pics.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

How exciting!!! I have decided that when we (my Fiance and I) get Maggie a lil sister, she has to be a Bonnie Palmer puppy!!! My Fiance isn't complete sold on idea, but I know that he will be! :biggrin: On top of the my Fiance lives in Palm Beach Gardens!!!

Your friend's pup is PRECIOUS!!! You should convince her to join SM!! You'll have to share with us what you learned!! :biggrin:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: He is precious, wish your friend all the best :wub: 
what a littel doll :wub: 
ANDREA


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He is a little doll. He reminds me of my Chachi. Good luck to your friend.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He is PRECIOUS! I love her dogs too, they are BEAUTIFUL! How fun to go with your friend and how disciplined you were not to bring one home with you :HistericalSmiley: Thanks for sharing!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bonnie Palmer is my favorite breeder!!! I definitely want one of hers next time. Won't be for a few years yet, but I love her dogs.

What a precious baby your friend got!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh that is sooo awesome! He's such a cutie!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'll bet that visit was lots of fun. You are lucky......and your friend got a cutie pie. Hope she'll join us!


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes it was the hardest thing to do was walk out of there without a baby. But I took my little yorkie with me so that helped. My friend is reg. on here as bpeigh. It was a great experience. Yes Pat you will have to get one of her babies. They are so outgoing and well socialized. That little bugger wasn`t afraid of anything. And everytime we stop for potty breaks he would always go potty like such a good little boy. Now my poor little Zero he wouldn`t eat, drink or go potty. He was nervous about all the outside noise. But when we got to Bonnies she fixed him right up. She had me make a paste of food and force feed him andI could get him to eat ice cubes. I take him all over around here and he does fine but that was his first road trip so I was not prepared for how he would react. And wouldn`t you know it I forgot my nutrical. :smilie_tischkante: But he was ok just kept me worried is all. But what was cute was on the way back when he see that little puppy out there strutting around and not afraid and going potty then he calmed right down. Guess he couldn`t have that little man show him up.LOL


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, he's precious. :wub: Congrats to your friend.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> I just had to share with you all. I just got back last night from Angels Maltese ( Bonnie Palmer) . I went down with a friend of mine that wanted a small breed dog. Well of course I showed her this site and when I showed her Cosy and Coco she was in love. So she got in contact with Bonnie and low and behold she had babies plus older dogs. We drove down Thursday then went to Bonnies on Friday. Wow I am so in love with with her dogs and Bonnie is such a cool person. I was in maltese heaven. My friend got the cutest little boy his dad is Rapsody, he is not even 2 lbs and is 7 months old. He is such a sweetheart and so well adjusted. It was so hard for me to leave there without buying one myself. But who knows maybe one day. She is going to have some retirees soon. It was just an awesome experience and I learned so much from Bonnie. What a sweet lady. Heres a pic of my friend with her new little baby. I know you all love pics.[/B]


Ahhh! Thank you for showing her Coco.  You should have PM'd me, as I'm in Palm Beach County. You could have met Coco in person! <G> I'm so pleased to hear that someone else we may know has gotten a Bonnie dog. Maybe she'll post here, and we'll be able to keep up with her new baby! Yes, Bonnie's dogs are well socialized and lovely. Brit's Cosy is absolutely gorgeous and so darn sweet. Your friend is probably totally in love already. 

Did Bonnie show you any of the show dogs? I loved seeing some of them. Oh, and the pups were just so adorable. I could not be happier with my Coco, and I hope your friend gets as much pleasure from her new baby as I have Coco. I think I missed what she named her puppy.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He looks just adorable. I'm sure your friend will have wonderful
times with him. Let us know what she names him!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh that is one adorable puppy for sure!!! :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

That baby looks sweet as could be!! CONGRATS!! Bonnie's babies are warm and affectionate and so loving, Posie is most happy when being snuggled. I know your friend will be in doggie bliss for a long time now. Bonnie is warm , open , very gracious and just wonderful to get to know. I was there for over 8 hours when I got Rosie Posie and Bonnie and I have kept very much in touch to this day....The whole experience was wonderful...It will be so exciting to see this baby grow up here too!! Don't forget Mr Wookie either!!! He is from Bonnie as well!! x0x0x0x0 N and P & P


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SUCH A DOLL FACE :wub:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, he's really cute. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what a cutie pie  congrats to your friend :aktion033:


----------



## i love maltese (Nov 3, 2007)

he so sweet.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a sweetie! :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

It must have taken every thing you had not to walk out of there with a puppy, good thing you had your Yorkie (smart thinking there!) BTW, are you going to the Charleston show this weekend--9 Malts! They show Saturday at 10:30 and Sunday at 12:45. DH and I will be there on Saturday, not sure about Sunday yet.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

what a beautiful boy :wub: if i ever get another pup i would love to have a bonnie baby! they are beautiful :wub: 
I fell in love with posie, coco, wookie, cosy! I love seeing pictures of bonnie's babies. :wub: :wub:


----------

